# ✮✮the academy✮✮



## bella1210 (Aug 14, 2011)

ok they have one on BYC so i am going to make one on here only this one is different the one on BYC was just people teaching art you can teach watever you want. 

i am the principal here. 

the goal here is to give everbody a stress free to have fun and learn with experienced teachers.  we also will take everbody from  Advanced to Beginner 

teachers:
if you want to be a teacher fill out this form and pm me
BYH username:
what you teach:
Program/s used:
example of what you did:
Do you swear to be a good, active teacher:

that was pretty easy right this is what you must do to be a teacher
1.you must make a class room
2. you must give a new assingment every week
3. you must grade all work submitted.
4. you must tell me if somebody fails there assignment and i will figure out what to do with them

the teachers:

for the students:
if you would like to be a student fill out this form and pm it to me
BYH username:
classes you will take look from the class list below:
example of what you do
Will you be an active student and complete all assignments:

that was not so hard now here is what you have to do

1. if you fail an assingment i might kick you out of your class unless i see effort in your assignment
2. go to your class room at least once a week
3. finsh all projects by the due dates
4. be kind to other students

here are all of the students


list of the classes



class links

teacher's give me your class links

teacher's and who they teaches


----------



## bella1210 (Aug 14, 2011)

nobody wants to do this


----------



## woodleighcreek (Aug 14, 2011)

Of you don't mind me asking, what exactly is this?


----------



## equinehugger3 (Aug 14, 2011)

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> Of you don't mind me asking, what exactly is this?


It's supposed to be like this.


----------



## bella1210 (Aug 15, 2011)

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> woodleighcreek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes you can be a student or a teacher and it is like that


----------

